# Double neck Guitar



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Probably a Carvin


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Now thats unusual for this time period. Thanks for sharing this great pic.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I just did a quick Google on "Vintage double neck guitar" and this came up. 1950s Stratosphere Twin maybe? Either way, very cool. (Photo from Gbase)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

That could be it-Carvin double necks from the 50's were usually guitar/bass ,guitar/mandolin,bass/mandolin.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My teacher back in Oz, Chris Raggatt has a great custom double-neck.
Here's a pic.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)

I always thought that the Rich Bich was the coolest looking double neck.
Still do.










A friend of mine owns one of these.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Does this ugly SOB count?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

^must belong to that micheal angelo batio guy...

Ive got an Agile in white...thats starting to yellow...love it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I immediately thought of the Stratosphere.
I've seen it in many guitar books and had a guitar calendar with a picture of it.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I've always loved double necks, probably from being a huge Jimmy Page fan. The BC Rich is awesome. 

I had a standard EDS-1275 for a while, but it had stock Grover tuners and was very neck heavy. When the limited edition Jimmy Page reissues came out, I had to get one. I've had two, and kept the best one.










Sorry for the lousy pic.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

How much does the average double neck weigh?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

A light one will roughly be around a dozen pounds or so.
A heavy one can be double that or even more.
I shudder to think about the weight of one of Rick Nielsen's guitars.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have an Ibanez double neck...it weights 12.6 lbs


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

All of them are very cool. Thanks for the pics. 

Saw John McLaughlin in Toronto twice. Once at Convocation Hall and once opening for Zappa at Maple Leaf Gardens. He used the double neck Gibson as pictured above. Went to the twelve string once in the whole act. Musta had energy to burn, lugging that thing all night for one cheezy trick...

and who was he "jivin' with that cozmic debris"? Zappa claimed someone cornered him in the dressing room and "jammed a stick of incense up my nose".


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like tuning pegs on the body of the BC Rich. Whats that all about?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Looks like tuning pegs on the body of the BC Rich. Whats that all about?


That's the 12 string side.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey thanks. Hard to see the strings with the heavy quilt. But yeah, what a great design!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

why 2 six string necks? different tunings?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I had never seen the stratosphere until this thread...and strangely enough, theres one on reverb right now too!

My Agile clocks in at about 13.5lbs iirc


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> why 2 six string necks? different tunings?


Normally--they might use one for slide--or they play slide in more than one tuning


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I always had a desire to own one of these- the hollowbody, carved Spruce top version of the Jimmy Page deal:


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's mine in action.


----------



## isabellajoseph (Nov 24, 2016)

wow.......................................that is fantastic.i like it so much and very attractive.nice.........................| like a look rich...... |


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Sort of off topic: Members of Rush have been quoted saying they only both played these for just one song during an early tour but for years it was the only pic of them anyone used when writing about Rush.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Jim9guitars said:


> Sort of off topic: Members of Rush have been quoted saying they only both played these for just one song during an early tour but for years it was the only pic of them anyone used when writing about Rush.


I once attended a seminar with Gordie Johnson of Big Sugar. He told me that the white EDS-1275 that he plays was given to him as a gift by Alex Lifeson. They were recording at the same studio and he borrowed it for a tune. Lifeson told him he didn't use it anymore so Gordie could keep it. Class act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I saw Phil X playing this on youtube and couldn't stop laughing. 3 times the fun! Its a 1965 Koontz Custom. You would have to eat your Wheaties before attempting this one.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Eat your Wheaties for that one? How about this one that belongs to Cheap Trick's Rick Neilsen? 
He has a variety of multi-neck guitars but I think this one has the most:


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Does it come with a case or a cheap gig bag?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

First, a guitar and mandolin doubleneck would be useful for the cover band. There are lots visible online, but I think I'd like to build my own from a Tele and a Fender electric mandolin. 

Second, a 6 and 12 string doubleneck might be fun for certain tunes, just for the tonal choices.

Third, a stand to hold them up so that my shoulders survive the ordeal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> All of them are very cool. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Saw John McLaughlin in Toronto twice. Once at Convocation Hall and once opening for Zappa at Maple Leaf Gardens. He used the double neck Gibson as pictured above. Went to the twelve string once in the whole act. Musta had energy to burn, lugging that thing all night for one cheezy trick...
> 
> and who was he "jivin' with that cozmic debris"? Zappa claimed someone cornered him in the dressing room and "jammed a stick of incense up my nose".


Wouldn't that have been the Rex Bogue guitar?








Otto wants one:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hmmm... long time ago, but I am sure the top was twelve. And i have a "clear" picture of a red SG in my geriatric mind. 

I will ask my friend who was there with me at Convocation Hall. I remember we looked at each other when he finally went to the twelve string for a few bars. We were thinking the same thing: i guess he is going to use it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

That looks like a baritone on top. 

Also this was pre-mahavishnu -- no quasi-hindu clothing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

A friend of mine made one by grafting two copies together.
This was back in the late 70's.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

The best of both worlds.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

stratman89 said:


> The best of both worlds.


So is that an Esquire? or is the Tele neck pickup hiding?


----------

